# Klima-Gro greenhouse.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen these in person or know anyone who has one? They look very nice, but there is not a lot of information on them.



















Klima-Gro | HOME


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I looked at these....

Then I looked at the price tag...

Then I closed the page.

In all honesty they were just a bit too pricey for me. I'd rather actually build something that mimics them then pay that much and I don't think it would really cost that much. I guess it might if you go for all the fancy cabinetry and what not but I'm not worried about that as much as I am function.

I was looking at them for indoor greenhouses tho so I can't really give an opinion if you are looking at them for frogs. They might have some safety issues in that department.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah they are pretty expensive, when i was in hihg school we got the science teacher to order one for class and we planted it with lots of plants and put some chameleons in it.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice tanks, but rediculus for the price. You can get plants to grow with a 15$ florescent and a big plastic tub for under 30$.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

dwdragon said:


> I looked at these....
> 
> I guess it might if you go for all the fancy cabinetry and what not but I'm not worried about that as much as I am function.


The cabinetry is extra ... Wow thats alot of ducats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Well I got it. It ain't pretty yet, but there is a lot of potential. They are not cheap new, but craigslist rules. $50.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome Jason!

Get that bad boy planted up!!

I'm thinking Terriblillis.....


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Fifty bucks ! Someones got some serious luck

Congrats!

I vote pumilio


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats on the great find. With the floor space I would go terribilis with the floor space. Keep us updated...............


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Honestly...I may just keep it for plants. I will get it cleaned up here tomorrow and take more pics of the guts.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Man that was a great find...I wish I could get that lucky on Craigslist


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd be interested in seeing what makes theses so special


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> I'd be interested in seeing what makes theses so special


Honestly....not much. Both sides of the top slide as well as the sides. There is control panel. It has a timer for the lights. Mine are powercompacts, some come as fluorescents. There is a ground heater to help maintain temps, but even without it it stays at 75 degrees. I think the one I got was made in the 1970's and had a retrofit for the lights.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I got it cleaned up and moved in the frog room. The second time I plugged it in the control panel started on fire. It was some resistor. The Klima-Gro customer service (owner) is super helpfull. I guess this is what you get for $50 off craigslist. Still worth it. I hard wired the lights and it does what I need. I may have the control panel sent in to be repaired, but there really is no need for it.

Before









After


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, Nice score and very nice collection of broms! That suckers' definately got my wheels spinnin!
Oh and i vote Banded Fants!

Ed


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

helluva score. I'd for sure get the panel repaired and try to make it work w/ the retro stuff...just for fun. I'd load it up with somethign obscure like one little gecko or something...


----------

